# spain 2011 census!!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just curious really

I hope this works - tick all that apply


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> just curious really
> 
> I hope this works - tick all that apply


Yes, it would be interesting to know.

Couple of questions.

What's the definition of young children?

Could you separate people who are working from those who are looking for work, or why are they together?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it would be interesting to know.
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> ...


I meant children who are not financially independent/over school age as opposed to adult/independent

& yes, I wanted to separate the workers from those wanting to but I could only have 10 options & they seemed the best two to combine - and of course you might tick working this week & be out of work next - or vice versa

it will at least show those who need to work as opposed to those who don't


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I meant children who are not financially independent/over school age as opposed to adult/independent
> 
> & yes, I wanted to separate the workers from those wanting to but I could only have 10 options & they seemed the best two to combine - and of course you might tick working this week & be out of work next - or vice versa
> 
> it will at least show those who need to work as opposed to those who don't


Thanks Xabiachica.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

10 responses so far - thanks!!


50% retired & 50% of us needing to work (so far) - I'm quite surprised - I thought we had more retirees here:confused2:


maybe they're all too busy


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I did it! Did I win? A holiday for 2 to Skegness? Coming with me Xabia? jeje


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I did it! Did I win? A holiday for 2 to Skegness? Coming with me Xabia? jeje


not to Skeggy................


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not to Skeggy................


Now´t wrong with skeggy! Theres a recession on afterall!  Beats Blackpool!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Now´t wrong with skeggy! Theres a recession on afterall!  Beats Blackpool!


but it's







there......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just noticed that someone is planning to leave us within the next year

come on, 'fess up..............who's jumping ship?








you don't have to tell if you don't want to


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I just noticed that someone is planning to leave us within the next year
> 
> come on, 'fess up..............who's jumping ship?
> 
> ...


Maybe when they saw Skeggy was the price they decided enough is enough jaja


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I just noticed that someone is planning to leave us within the next year
> 
> come on, 'fess up..............who's jumping ship?
> 
> ...


Not me! Going to Gran Canaria for 5 days soon though,

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I'm planning to leave Spain in April ......























but only for a few days


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks to all who have responded so far

so most of us live here full time already

nearly half of us need to work here in Spain, & 60% have an income of some kind from outside Spain

more than a quarter of us have dependent children with us

and 3 of us are planning to up sticks & leave within the year

I wonder how representative those figures are of the expat population as a whole?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought this was worth reviving since we have quite a lot of new regular posters

so I decided to :bump: it, say :welcome: & it would be great if you could answer the questions if you missed it the first time round


----------

